# Red Hawk Commercial Mower 32"



## KDracing (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi i am looking into purchasing a red hawk commercial mower to do lawn jobs around the neighborhood. i plan on using it frequently but not as much as a professional landscaper would. i have heard many different opinions on this mower both good and bad, some of them i found not to be true (dealers selling other mower brands had written the comments on the mower). The mower comes with a 10.5hp over head valve Briggs engine, peerless trans and is driven by two belts on an idler pulley. Red Hawk Web Site i am just looking for some opinions on this mower before purchasing 

thankyou kevin


----------

